# Multi-Projection Control



## PDSaccman (Aug 26, 2014)

For our upcoming show, we are using 4 projectors, A front, a rear, and two sides. What would be the best hardware/software to accomplish this. We would like to be able to have all the projectors come from one computer and be able to project different things all at once. We currently have a mac pro and qlab 3 license. Is there anything better out there (watchout)? Also, how would we connect them all to the computer?

Thank you


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 26, 2014)

First off, what outputs do you have on your computer? Do you have a single graphics card (or onboard graphics) with a single output, or multiple cards (probably not with a laptop), etc.? What resolution images do you plan on outputting? Do you have access to other computers? It would be best if you have one computer controlling others which handle the content, especially if you plan on using higher resolution graphics. I'm most concerned about the processing ability of one computer to handle four outputs unless you are running low res videos. 
Are all of your projectors the same resolution? One of the common ways to get a single graphics card to output to multiple projectors is to use a Matrox DualHead2Go or TripleHead2Go, but this would require all of the projectors to be the same resolution.


----------



## PDSaccman (Aug 26, 2014)

ruinexplorer said:


> First off, what outputs do you have on your computer? Do you have a single graphics card (or onboard graphics) with a single output, or multiple cards (probably not with a laptop), etc.? What resolution images do you plan on outputting? Do you have access to other computers? It would be best if you have one computer controlling others which handle the content, especially if you plan on using higher resolution graphics. I'm most concerned about the processing ability of one computer to handle four outputs unless you are running low res videos.
> Are all of your projectors the same resolution? One of the common ways to get a single graphics card to output to multiple projectors is to use a Matrox DualHead2Go or TripleHead2Go, but this would require all of the projectors to be the same resolution.



We currently have one 2010 Mac Pro, but are planning to get another one. I am not sure about the resolution, but probably pretty high.


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 26, 2014)

Watchout runs on Windows PC or on a Mac running Windows. In any case, you would need 2 Watchout licences and computers to produce the show - one as a Production Computer controlling the other (Display Computer) via an ethernet link. In run mode, the Production Computer is not required though having it is better for on-site changes. Rental should be available from those who own Watchout in your area.

Since you have a Mac Pro, look at renewedvision's ProVideo Player 2. It says it will allow multiple graphics cards on one computer (which Watchout does not) in order to output to more screens/displays. Also, they seem to have a licence rental option for 2 weeks or one month if it is needed for a one-off show.

ThomasL


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 26, 2014)

So, Mac Pro tower as opposed to Macbook Pro? Do you know what graphics cards you have? You need to know the resolution of each of your projectors, and then you will design your content accordingly.


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 3, 2014)

"Is there anything better out there?"

Probably not. A (high-end) Mac Pro with QLab 3 is certainly capable of running four projectors. With the recent updates to video processing in QLab 3.1, everything about programming multi-projector shows just got much easier.

That said, can you be more specific than "better"? Is there a certain capability that you're not sure you can achieve with your current setup? Also, if you buy a new Mac Pro, it will be the new black coffee-can kind (unless you buy a used 2010 model), which will be a better machine than what you have, but obviously the specs won't match.

And yes, find out what the resolution of your projectors is. But considering the new Mac Pros can stream three 4K displays simultaneously, they won't have a problem handling four normal (say, 1080p) projectors. Just make sure you get the top-of-the-line Mac Pro.


----------

